# PIILANI HIGHWAY - rental car restrictions?



## l2trade (May 2, 2010)

Last time I drove all the way around Maui was in 1998.  I really want to do this again without worrying about violating my rental contract.  Do all car rental companies still restrict this route in their rental agreements?  If so, do they enforce it and how?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2010)

Hertz had no restrictions at all when we rented our car last month.


----------



## barefootnAR (May 3, 2010)

This topic generated a hot debate last month on another travel forum. A couple of folks called all the major rental companies on Maui and talked with managers. All the managers said that if a person drove around the northern portion of hwy340 or in the Kaupo area pass Oheo Gulch that it would void the rental contract. If you break down you are own your own. Huge tow truck fees, spotty to zero cell coverage. Hertz was one of the comapnies that was called. They said contact would be void.
You might want to call the manager of the company you have rented from to verify.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2010)

This is not a 4WD trip.  It is a graded road, that is gravel for a few miles.  There is no particular reason to break down on this stretch of road.  However, if you have towing coverage on your own (like AAA) you will be fine, because you don't have to call the rental agency.  You can use your own coverage. 

The last time we broke down in Hawaii, we had a dead battery.  The rental agency told us if they sent a tow truck out and it was our fault, i.e. we left the lights on, we would be paying in full for the tow truck.  We called AAA and the tow truck driver confirmed that the battery in the rental car would not hold a charge.


----------



## dive-in (May 3, 2010)

I've done all or part of this trip three times now in violation of the rental agreement.  Thought I would share my experiences.  

The first time counter-clockwise it was extremely rough the whole way and we turned around probably half way to Kipahulu.  The second time was 5 years ago and again did it counter clockwise.  The first 15 miles from Ulupalakua was smooth blacktop then it turned back to extremely rough.  My wife did the last half of the drive to Kipahulu while I sat next to the guard rail looking down the cliffs at the ocean.  

A month ago we went clockwise for the first time.  I drove from Hana and since I didn't drive that section the last time, I didn't realize how tight the road was past Kipahulu.  I definitely would do it clockwise or get up very early to go the other way.  Some of the tour companies take small buses all the way around now.  I would hate to meet one of those buses the first few miles past Kipahulu.  

I tried to measure the distances between Kipahulu and Ulupalakua this time.  The 30 miles was pretty evenly split, 15 miles of dirt and patch on top of patch pavement and 15 miles of nice smooth pavement.  Of the 15 miles of rough road, only 3-4 miles are dirt.  The dirt part was actually better than some spots of the patched pavement.  The first 5-6 miles past Kipahulu is a much rougher and narrower version of the Road to Hana.  It straightens up some and windens a little past that.  

If the rental car is in good shape like it should be you shouldn't have any problem.  The twists, curves, and road condition pretty much force you to take it slow.  The transition from the windard to leeward is very interesting and there are some awesome views.  I don't regret doing it.


----------

